# SV650 Conversion



## guitarsnbeer (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi all,

New to this forum 

I'm putting together plans to convert my SV650 to EV. It's already been a long-term project, which I've lost and gained motivation for several times over several years. I bought the bike crash damaged, and put (at the time) late model GSXR forks and wheels on it, and a few little nice bits here and there.

I'm looking like going back to study next year, and aim to have the bike on the road for then in ICE form, then once I've finished, it will be EV all the way.

The Emrax 228 motor looks very appealing, but I do keep wondering about the extra power (and weight) of the 268. The 268 might be a little too much for what I want to do, which would be commuting, the odd track day and maybe a run down the 1/4 mile from time to time...

What are your thoughts on the 228 vs 268 in a frame like the SV?

Which controller would suit these motors best? I'm after variable regen via the rear brake, and will prob have to run a DC-DC for the lights/accessories.

Batteries I'll probably wait and see what's the best option at the time, I'm assuming tech may change in the next couple of years...?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Rinehart PM100DX (350v / 350A) would suit the 228.
Kokams if you can afford them.


----------



## guitarsnbeer (Jan 12, 2018)

RIPPERTON said:


> Rinehart PM100DX (350v / 350A) would suit the 228.
> Kokams if you can afford them.


Thanks mate, I'll check them out.

Pretty bummed I missed the the EV Fest last year, I was at sea (I'm a marine engineer). Would have been awesome to meet you and pick your brain!

My mate went up and said it was great. Next time...


----------



## AdamToth (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guitarsnbeer

How is your project going? We tested our controller with some emrax motors. Carefully look at the emrax datasheet. For a few seconds you can be overloaded without problems. 
for example.: Emrax 228 MV. We used it up to 480A. The "Maximal motor current" not the real maximum current. You can see this graph in the middle of the datasheet 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107177&stc=1&d=1529321482
It seems that emrax 228 HV "Maximal motor current" is 240A but the maximal torque is at around 400A and you can see the maximal torque is around 240nm.
But he Emrax 268 . If you look at the datasheet you can see that you can get more torque than the dataset writes (500nm). The absolute maximum torque is around 570nm.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=107185&stc=1&d=1529322209

My experience so far is that the emrax motor is very good for short accelerations, but the constant load capacity is a bit too small. In vain you give it a bigger cooling, the "thermal resistance" is too big. It is very useful for race areas or if you keep the continuous limits 

Adam Toth
https://www.drivetraininnovation.com/


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Is the outrunning aspect of the EMrax going to be an issue? The outside of the motor spins, so packaging/mounting might be an issue.

I know that for Brushless, there's a couple that I've had experience with: HPEVS (They're a bit heavy for a bike) and some of the new Motenergy motors (ME1507, ME1616, ME1304/1302, etc) that might be a good choice, depending on top speed/power requirements. They usually get paired with a Sevcon. (I'll be up front, I sell sevcon/motenergy, but there's a reason: There's not a lot in the mid power range and I've had good success with them).


----------



## AdamToth (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes... understandable, but these motenergy motors are another direction from quality and reliability point of view. Of course depends on how much the budget is.


Adam Toth
https://www.drivetraininnovation.com/


----------

